# RV's used as dwellings....



## righter101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Curious how building or code enforcement folks address situations where an RV is used in a more permanent manner for a dwelling?

We have a number of these popping up in our jurisdiction.  I realize that RV's can be used for recreational camping purposes but we have situations where people inhabit them as a primary residence.

Are you rural folks running across this?

thanks.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2014)

In a city

In someone's driveway

In the county

Out in the middle of a field

Maybe zoning and other issue


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Zoning issue. Registered as a motor vehicle not a dwelling. Parking regulations rule.

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjesse (Feb 18, 2014)

Agree that it's a zoning issue.

Our zoning states that the RV must remain operable as a road vehicle and include current license plates. That helps prevent it from become a long term issue.

As long as it's a "road worthy, licensed vehicle" it's not a dwelling per our Code.

mj


----------



## Frank (Feb 18, 2014)

License plate on it-- it is a motor vehicle outside of the Building Code--as above possibly a zoning issue.

If it is safe for spending the summer at the beach or the fall hunting in the mountains-- it is safe in the driveway or backyard provided adequate provisions for water, sewer, and electric are provided.  Cleanout makes for good sewer connection. Needs 30 or 50 amp receptacle for optimal operation but can operate off 20 amp just don't use AC and microwave at the same time..

Even in campgrounds many are semi-permanently parked.

Note trailer plates are permanent in VA.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Zoning, zoning, zoning............oh, and zoning.......thank goodness..........


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2014)

Can be a code enforcement/ ordinance item

Such as over size rv in drive way

Need more spefics


----------



## Alias (Feb 18, 2014)

Planning & Zoning issue.  City of Alturas allows RV to be parked & occupied for 72 hours outside of an RV park/campground.  Must be moved to park if occupied as residence.  County has a similar ordinance.

Sue


----------



## nitramnaed (Feb 18, 2014)

Like this beauty. But can't imagine sloping a license plate on this but you could.

http://www.treehugger.com/tiny-houses/escape-park-model-home.html


----------



## righter101 (Feb 19, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Zoning, zoning, zoning............oh, and zoning.......thank goodness..........


Our zoning ordinance somehow removed some references.

We have several that are being used as dwellings.  I know it is convoluted.

Code enforcement officer is asking for my assistance.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Feb 19, 2014)

Our Zoning Law allows them to be occupied 120 days per year but who counts?


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2014)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Our zoning ordinance somehow removed some references.We have several that are being used as dwellings.  I know it is convoluted.
> 
> Code enforcement officer is asking for my assistance.


So where are they parked???

On the street

In a driveway

Out in the field


----------



## JBI (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, check the Federal standard they are designed/approved to... it limits occupancy to not more than 180 consecutive days in any one location.


----------



## kyhowey (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a family that lived down the street from me that lived in an RV for a few years.  The conditions were so bad, at one time, that they replaced the original RV with a "newer" one.  The new one required a tarp on the roof to keep it dry.  I finally grew tired of the conditions, knowing there were children living there, and complained to the county planning office.  (I don't live in the jurisdiction that I work in)  They considered it two dwellings on the same lot and made them move the RV.  That really wasn't my complaint as I told them the RV was not meant for permanent living.  Anyway, the family just moved the RV to the in-laws house and still resides in it, as far as I know.  I felt I did my job as a concerned citizen.  Didn't solve anything other than I don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## Frank (Feb 19, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Also, check the Federal standard they are designed/approved to... it limits occupancy to not more than 180 consecutive days in any one location.


And each time they spend a night away on vacation etc the clock starts over--not very enforceable--plus a jurisdictional question.  Many people buy an RV when they retire and spend a year or two touring the country.  This is no different than it staying in one place.


----------



## nitramnaed (Feb 19, 2014)

Couldn't help but to think of this:

National Lampoon Christmas Vacation

Clark: So, when did you get the tenament on wheels?

Eddie: Oh, that uh, that there's an RV. Yeah, yeah, I borrowed it off a buddy of mine. He took my house, I took the RV. It's a good looking vehicle, ain't it?

Clark: Yeah, it looks so nice parked in the driveway.

[Raises glass to his mouth]

Eddie: Yeah, it sure does. But, don't you go falling in love with it now, because, we're taking it with us when we leave here next month.

[Clark nearly chokes on his drink]

:lol:


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 19, 2014)

My parents sold thier house and bought an RV. They lived in it full time for about 10 years and loved it. They would travel in the summer and park it in Florida in the winter.

Dad used to say "I always wanted to have a walk-in closet-never thought I'd live in one though."

GPE


----------



## Alias (Feb 20, 2014)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Our zoning ordinance somehow removed some references.We have several that are being used as dwellings.  I know it is convoluted.
> 
> Code enforcement officer is asking for my assistance.


righter 101,

State have anything?  I've used the CA Health & Safety Code for some code enforcement situations that did not fall under IPMC or building codes.

Sue


----------



## Mech (Feb 20, 2014)

My town's ordinance includes:

1) No oversize vehicle parking on the road.  Oversize includes vehicles over 7 feet wide.

2) Vehicles must be moved every 72 hours.

Fortunately, these sections are only enforced when there is a complaint and the police are kind enough to issue warnings first.


----------



## Frank (Feb 20, 2014)

An alternative thought--

Looking at IPMC 2009 404 occupancy limitations, a 30+ ft travel trailer meets the dwelling unit requirements for 2 people.


----------

